# Traditional looking faceframe bi-folds???



## Ansel (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, I came over from contractor-talk. I am revamping a kitchen as part of a remodel which is at this point bordering on a totally period authentic restoration (in a one room schoolhouse circa 1800) I am using restoration cabinet hardware (antique copper cup pulls, knobs, etc.) I am kind of scratching my head about the corner lazy susan cabinet, though. Would Blum 60 degree hinges joining the two doors and traditional overlay butterfly hinges on the frame, work for this together? I am inclined to think that the butterflies would work at both locations, but I am not sure how smooth the system would operate. Any suggestions?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

You might check Woodworkers Supply or Outwater. They have solutions for your project.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Not sure how you mean. 60 degree hinges? Why not just use the lazy susan door hinges they make? You mount 3 of them in the back sides of the doors, they're adjustable like all Euro-hinges. And then I suppose any hinge will work on the fixed door.

As for butterflies in the corner, well, if they allow the doors to open flat against each other, (or close to it) then I suppose they would work just fine, too. Can't think of any reason they wouldn't.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe you could be more specific as to your application. A few questions:

What's on either side of the two doors?

What's the approximate face width dimension of the two 90 degree doors?

Is the action you want that one door opens on the other, and then both open revealing a self contained lazy susan inside as a circular unit.

Is the action you want that one door opens on the other, and then there's a self contained lazy susan inside as a pie shaped unit independent of the doors?

Is the action you want that the door is at 90 degrees and fixed, and the lazy susan is attached to the back of the doors?

What type of doors, i.e. rail & stile, with panel/louvers, slab (flat), wood, MDF?

What overlay are you wanting?

Are there face frames? If so, what's their width?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Historic? What would they do back in the day... Maybe piano hinges. I`m picturing two doors that both open...one attached to the other, right?


----------



## Ansel (Mar 28, 2008)

Traditional (at least to me) means face frame cabinets with 2" stiles. I use reproduction surface mount butterfly hinges, bin pulls, sometimes cupboard latches. The doors will be approx 12' wide, and will be made from center-bead fir. Walk into any pantry circa 1880-1920 (and perhaps a couple of decades in either direction) and you will see what I am trying to reproduce. I generally finish this type of cabinet with 3 coats of amber shelac. The difference between mine and the original (I hope) is that mine are more ergonomic and use modern hardware and components like full extension slides, lazy susans etc. I am not planning on mounting the door to the susan. I was just curious if any of you have just built these corner double door configurations without any euro hinges at all...it seems like it would work???


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Traditionally, the door would be inset (flush) with the face frame, and hung with butt hinges. The second door would be mounted to the first edge to edge with butt hinges.

The first door could be mounted on the FF with butt hinges, to have an overlay condition.


----------



## bigtrout9 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have seen this accomplished with soss hinges as well.

jb


----------

